# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Θέλω να βλέπουν από το AWMN το τοπικό lan μου

## aod

Χαιρεται.
Νομιζω οτι εχω πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης. 
Έχω το ακόλουθο setup.


Όλοι οι router είναι wrt54g(s) με dd-wrt και οι υπολογιστες έχουν λειτουργικό winXP.

1ο πρόβλημα:
προσπαθώντας να pingάρω απο τον υπολογιστή E με ip 10.176.7.2 το subnet 192.168.1.0 ο D 10.176.7.1 μου λέει οτι δεν μπορει να το βρει. προσθέτω route ston 10.176.7.1 πως να μπορεί να to βρει αλλα μετα μου λεει request timed out.

2o προβλημα:
Έχω τοn ρουτερ Β και στο πριζάκι που λέει ιντερνετ έχω αποδώσει ip 10.176.7.32 και έχω συνδέσει ένα ADSL modem σε ένα απο τα υπόλοιπα πριζάκια. Επίσης οι υπολογιστες Α συνδέονται στο ασύρματο interface του router.Απο τον υπολογιστή Α μπορώ άνετα αν τον pingαρω αλλά θέλω να μοιράζεται και η ADSL. Με ποια ρυθμιση θα μπορουσα να το καταφερω αυτο και τι πρεπει να γινει ακριβως?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## JB172

Για κοίτα αυτό: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=18757

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Απο τα λίγα που είδα

ξηλώνεις το dd-wrt και βαζεις openwrt  ::  
απο οτι βλεπω εχεις μοιρασει ολο το 10.176.7.0/24
πλάκα κάνω αλλα λογικα γίνεται το setup ως εξής

στο D του λες οτι το 192.168.1.0/24 το παινεις με gateway to 10.176.7.23

route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.176.7.23

στο Β εχεις στι wan το 10.176.7.23 και στην ether 192.168.1.1
εκει εχεις δηλωσεις default gw το σωστο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι τα εξης
και πες οτι εχεις ενα dsl modem στην ip 192.168.1.254

route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.176.7.1
route add -net default gw 192.168.1.254

oποτε τα τερματικα συνδεομενα ασυρματα θα βλεπουν νετ απο το dsl και awmn, κοιτα να βαλεις καποιο dns που κανει resolve και ιντερνετικες και awmnitikes διευθυνσεις.

----------


## aod

Μου λύσατε το δεύτερο μου πρόβλημα και ευχαριστω πολυ
Το πρώτο πρόβλημά μου όμως παραμένει.
Όπως λεει ο nikosaei βάζω route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.176.7.23 στον D αλλά τίποτα...
Παράξενο ειναι που και το Tracert σταματάει στον D

----------


## papashark

> Χαιρεται.
> Νομιζω οτι εχω πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης. 
> Έχω το ακόλουθο setup.
> 
> 
> Όλοι οι router είναι wrt54g(s) με dd-wrt και οι υπολογιστες έχουν λειτουργικό winXP.
> 
> 1ο πρόβλημα:
> προσπαθώντας να pingάρω απο τον υπολογιστή E με ip 10.176.7.2 το subnet 192.168.1.0 ο D 10.176.7.1 μου λέει οτι δεν μπορει να το βρει. προσθέτω route ston 10.176.7.1 πως να μπορεί να to βρει αλλα μετα μου λεει request timed out.
> ...


*Μάλλον δεν μπορείς να Pingάρεις από τον Ε στον Α.*

Ο λόγος είναι ότι ο router Β κάνει ΝΑΤ τα δύο δίκτυα (θεωρεί πραγματικό δίκτυο το 10.χ.χ.χ, και εσωτερικό το 192.168.χ.χ). Ετσι πάντα θα βλέπεις από το 192 το 10αρι αλλά ποτέ το ανάποδο.

Δες αν μπορείς στον router B να τον βάλεις να ΜΗΝ κάνει ΝΑΤ, αλλά να routάρει τα δύο δίκτυα, κάνοντας και όλα αυτά που σου έγραψεο Nikosaei

----------


## socrates

Λογικά κάνεις bridging του εσωτερικού με το εξωτερικό δίκτυο οπότε ισχύει ότι η σύνδεση γίνεται μονόδρομα.

Όσον αφορά το OpenWrt ή dd-wrt θα σου πρότεινα για την συσκευή που έχεις (με broadcom wireless) να αφήσεις ως έχει το dd-wrt. Αν ωστόσο θέλεις να πειραματιστείς μην βάλεις οpenWRT Kamikaze (δεν θα σου αναγνωρίζει το wireless) αλλά openWrt white russian εκδοση. Ανάλογα με την flash που έχει η συσκευή σου (δες την έκδοση από τον σειριακό της) επιλέγεις και το πακέτο που θα βάλεις. Για έναν περιέργο λόγο τα νεώτερα linksys έχουν μικρότερη flash!

----------


## gvaf

Άσχετο ρε παιδιά αλλά το AWMN εδώ εκτός από ένα μάτσο ΙΡ που είναι ?
Σαν σύνδεση δύο σημείων και μόνο μου μοιάζει για μοίρασμα inet .  :: 

Αν είναι έτσι γιατί δεν βάζεις όλα τα μηχανάκια στο ίδιο υποδύκτιο ?

----------


## aod

> Άσχετο ρε παιδιά αλλά το AWMN εδώ εκτός από ένα μάτσο ΙΡ που είναι ?
> Σαν σύνδεση δύο σημείων και μόνο μου μοιάζει για μοίρασμα inet . 
> 
> Αν είναι έτσι γιατί δεν βάζεις όλα τα μηχανάκια στο ίδιο υποδύκτιο ?


Χμμ ενδιαφέρον αν δεν πετυχει αυτο θα κανω. Όντως είναι κατι διαφορετικο απο ΑWMN αλλά πιο σχετικό τιτλο δεν έβρισκα

Λοιπον ο δρομολογητης D τώρα έχει το εξής route table:


```
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
192.168.1.0     10.176.7.32     255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 br0
10.176.7.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 br0
127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
```


άλλαξα και τον Β απο gateway σε osfp router όπως σωστά είπε ο papashark αλλά και πάλι το ping δεν μπορει να φτασει ώς το 192.168.1.1
Τι κάνω λάθος εδώ?

----------


## papashark

δεν θέλει ospf routing, ένα απλό static χρειάζεσε, από την μία το 10.0.0.0/8 και από την άλλη το 192.168.1.0/24.

----------


## aod

> δεν θέλει ospf routing, ένα απλό static χρειάζεσε, από την μία το 10.0.0.0/8 και από την άλλη το 192.168.1.0/24.


απενεργοποίησα το nat έβαλα τις στατικες διαδρομές μα τιποτα. Απο τον A μπορώ να δω και internet και AWMN, αλλα απο τους E kai D μπορ΄να δω μόνο οτι έχει σχέση με 10.0.0.0 και δεν μπορώνα δώ το subnet 192 168.1.0 (όπως και αν ειχα ενεργο nat δλδ) 

Παρατηρώ στον οδηγό viewtopic.php?f=15&t=18757 (τελευταία περίπτωση) οτι αυτο που θέλω εγώ είναι στην περίπτωση που θέλω να απομονώσω το το AWMN απο την σύνδεση dsl μου. Και όντως αυτό γίνεται... Μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο όμως να μην γινεται...

Βασικα ψηλοάσχετο αλλα παρατηρώ μια περίεργη συμπεριφορά όταν απενεργοποιώ το Nat. Γενικα κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις απο τον Α στον E μέσω VNC. Βάζω τον E να πινγκάρει συνεχώς τον C. Όταν ανοίγω την σύνδεση vnc προς ton E τότε τοτε μου βγάζει request timed out. Όταν κλείνω την σύνδεση τότε το πινγκ συνεχίζεται κανονικά. Αυτο που μπορεί να οφείλεται?

----------


## papashark

Eχεις βάλει στον Ε ένα static route για να ξέρει πως θα έρθει στον Α ?

run > cmd > route add 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.176.7.32 -p

(το -p σημαίνει "permanent", κοινώς να το θυμάτε για πάντα).



Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι στο awmn ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούμε 192.168.χ.χ, και αν θέλουμε να βλέπουν το δίκτυο μας απ' έξω, τότε βάζουμε ένα μικρό subnet από το 10αρι C Class που ανοίγουμε. 

Για παράδειγμα, θα μπορούσα να έχω ένα client σε κάποιο ΑΡ μου που να ήθελε ένα 16αρι subnet, οπότε στον δικό του Β θα είχε στην WAN την 10.80.183.15/26, θα του είχα βάλει για gateway την 10.80.183.1 που είναι ο router του ΑΡ, στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο θα είχα την 10.80.183.64/28 (διαθέσιμες ΙΡς από την .65 έως .79). Τέλος θα έλεγα στον router του ΑΡ ότι για να βρει το 10.80.183.64/28, ότι το gateway ειναι το 10.80.183.15, ενώ στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο, θα είχα 2 routes, ένα για το 0.0.0.0 με gateway την ΙΡ του μόντεμ μου, και ένα για το 10.0.0.0/8 με gateway την ΙΡ του Β από το δικό μου εσωτερικό subnetάκι.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Κανεις ΝΑΤ στο σημειο Β, κλεινεις το ΝΑΤ εκει και θα παιξει.

----------


## aod

Ωραία πέτυχε και τουλάχιστον είδα τον υπολογιστή μου με ip πχ: 192.168.1.100. Το νιώθ είμαι πολύ κοντά :: . Δεν μπορώ να πινγκάρω τον 192.168.1.1 (ποσώς με ενδιαφερει βέβαια)απο τον Ε αλλα ούτε και το modem με ip 192.168.1.101. Εντάξει λίγο περίεργο μου φαίνεται αυτό.

Να σας πω τώρα λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένα πράγματα για το σετup. ο ροuter Β είναι μέσα στο σπίτι μου και λειτουργεί σαν hotspot.Εκεί είναι συνδεδεμένος ο 192.168.1.100. Επίσης συνδέω με καλώδιο LAN to modem μου. Στο Wan αποδίδω την ip 10.176.7.32.

Η ερωτηση ειναι πώς γίνεται να μην βλέπεται to modem?

Επίσης σωστα έχω φτιάξει τον Ε?
default gateway 10.176.7.1
dns 192.168.1.101

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## aod

Λοιπόν πείραξα απο εδώ πείραξα απο εκεί και τουλάχιστον τώρα μπορoύν τα πάντα να πινγκάρουν τα πάντα , μπορώ να κάνω dns resolution στον D και Ε μέσω του modem που είναι συνδεδεμένο στον Β αλλα στο πινγκ με το Internet μας τα χαλάει.... Να προσθέσω οτι ο D ειναι AP και ο C είναι client toy D. Δέν έχει σχέση με το AWMN τώρα.

Τώρα αυτό είναι πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης?? Μάλλον όχι καθώς το dns resolving γίνεται μια χαρα.

----------


## aod

Λοιπόν άλλαξα τελείως το setup μου:


Λοιπόν το κακό είναι τώρα οτι ενώ οι Β και D μπορούν να δούν κανονικά internet , ο Ε και ο F το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι ένα dns resolution.

Βασικά πρόσεξα οτι η περίπτωση μου είναι ίδια με αυτήν http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Wireless_Bridge αλλά με την διαφορά οτι Ε θα έπρεπε να ήταν bridged client και ο D access point. Αν και δεν βλέπω ποια θα είναι η διαφορά μήπως να έκανα αυτή την αλλαγή? 

Επίσης τώρα ποια δεν έχει σχέση με AWMN αυτο που προσπαθώ να κάνω.

----------


## jamesbond

πόσο χρεώνεις για αυτό το στήσιμο?

----------


## Vigor

Όντως, αν είναι να βγάλετε κι εσείς - που τρέξατε να βοηθήσετε ανιδιοτελώς (ως γνήσιοι AWMNίτες), το κατιτίς σας...  ::  
Προφανώς και είναι business scenario το παραπάνω...

----------


## JB172

Το παρόν θέμα κλειδώνεται διότι δεν έχει σχέση με το AWMN ή άλλη ελεύθερη ασύρματη κοινότητα.

Οι όροι χρήσης του forum: http://www.awmn.net/rules.htm




> *Ειδικοί Κανόνες*
> Β. Ερωτήσεις
> η) Δεν παρέχεται υποστήριξη σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται να δημιουργήσουν εμπορικά δίκτυα, ή ιδιωτικές ζεύξεις, και γενικά δεν ενδιαφέρονται να συνδεθούν στο ΑΜΔΑ. Μόνη εξαίρεση αποτελούν τα υπόλοιπα ελεύθερα ασύρματα δίκτυα.

----------

